# Do you feel "embarrassed" when buying pregnancy tests?



## Wnt2beAMom

I think maybe it is silly, but whenever I think we may have "opps" I just wanna POAS haha

However, I get extremely embarrassed/anxious about what the teller may be thinking when I buy a PG test....

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## mandaa1220

I used to... I would be all paranoid and try to hide it with other things, so it wasn't so obvious and other people didn't see it. But, now that we are in the NTNP phase, I walk up and put it flat down on the belt and am thinking "yeah, that's right, I could be pregnant..." all slick and everything.

:rofl: No, but seriously I do that.


----------



## Lynzeigh

I was 31 when I got pregnant with my son but as I look really young, yes I felt a bit embarrassed in case the seller and others nearby wrongly judged me as a young teenager who got carelessly pregnant! I should not care but I am so self conscious!


----------



## starlight123

When the time comes I'm gonna buy an OPK along with the pg test. That way they know it's planned. Why should we be bothered about judgement anyway! People can think what they like!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I get extremely nervous but only because the most convinient place for me to get them is my work place :dohh:

To be honest I feel more arkward as the seller when someone else is buying them, I never know what to say!!!


----------



## PearDrops20

When I bought the test I had already missed my period so I was quite nervous I took my sister for support! :haha:


----------



## Caite

I've only bought a pregnancy test a couple of times, when I was about 18 or 19. I was so embarrassed. I bought pregnacare to start New Year's Day, I was so embarrassed buying them. When I was younger, I used to get really embarrassed buying pads/tampons. I now find it quite funny if it's a young lad serving, I actually quite often choose to go to their till, and he gets embarrassed - I hope that doesn't make me mean?


----------



## Loobs

I do get embarrassed at that! My friend works in a supermarket you see, and we always talk about what people are buying.

So I suppose it's more of a privacy thing for me. I live in quite a small town and I'm afraid it might get spread around that I'm trying/pregnant. You should have seen me buying my folic acid - it was like some kind of secret mission!!!


----------



## LilMiss_91

I used to, but only because I look young (I got ID'd for a cert15 dvd last year and because I didn't have any they refused to sell it to me! I'M 22!!!) 
But now it doesn't bother me. I know my age. I know my situation. That's all that matters and other people can think what they like!


----------



## apreslaube

OMG Lil miss thats funny. I got carded for an R rated movie a couple years ago when I was about 24. LOL.

Nah, I don't feel embarrassed. When I was in high school and had to buy pads, I would ALWAYS go through self-checkout. That was pretty embarrassing for me lol. Now I'm like, hey, I don't see my tampons, hey worker guy, help me find them! hahaha


----------



## AzureOrchid

I used to feel embarrassed back when I wasn't ready for it - as if I made a juvenile mistake and could be paying a significant price for it. But now that I'm ready for it, it's like a switch went off and I have the same feeling mandaa1220 described! I put it down with a big smile with the thought that "yep, I could very well be pregnant and I can't wait to go pee on this stick!" The last time I bought one there was this really cute elderly lady working at the cash and it was the sweetest thing. She gave me such a big smile and wished me all the best. :)


----------



## LilMiss_91

apreslaube said:


> OMG Lil miss thats funny. I got carded for an R rated movie a couple years ago when I was about 24. LOL.

Lol I was fuming at the time but looking back I should have taken it as a compliment!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Lol funny stories. I was the same with pads and tampons but it doesn't bother me anymore. I will never forget the first time I bought condoms at 17 lol...I'm from a small town growing up so I actually drove into the nearby city to buy some.


----------



## HoneyBee144

starlight123 said:


> When the time comes I'm gonna buy an OPK along with the pg test. That way they know it's planned. Why should we be bothered about judgement anyway! People can think what they like!

That's a good idea!

I do get embarrassed and I hate myself for it. My baby was very much planned as the next one will be, yet I still feel like a silly school girl when I buy them. 

I'm making a vow to myself, the next test I buy I'm going to be out and proud! I am a grown woman trying for a baby with my husband, I have nothing to be ashamed of! :haha:


----------



## Reidfidleir

I was too. Especially te first time as I wasn't trying and my cycles were whacked and the guy at the counter said "good luck!!!" I was like thaaaaanks and ran out! Maybe the next time around I won't feel as weird since we will be trying for the next one. (First was not planned)


----------



## BumpySomeday

YES! I make sure and buy other things as well, haha. Once I bought a box of tampons and a pg test.. they're probably thinking what is wrong with this girl? lmao


----------



## staralfur

Yep. I look SO young. I get ID'd everywhere and just a couple of months ago I went to see a new hairdresser and she asked me if I had finished high school yet (I'm 25). :dohh: 

The last time I bought one I wanted to just say "I'm married and I'm 25!!!!!!" before putting it down.


----------



## myangel167

i used to, but now that i have baby fever...I feel all proud of it, and excited! haha!


----------



## tverb84

I've never bought one before so I don't know how I would feel. Yet I felt a bit nervous about buying a onesie. :haha:


----------



## KBCupcake

No I don't, but I used to. One time at Walgreens, my DH and I went to buy a PT (before we were ready) and the employee said "good luck, whatever you're hoping for." Looking back, that makes me thoroughly annoyed


----------



## dcm_mw12

Yes, I get nervous whenever I purchase one. And for them places like the grocery store where you have to get someone with a key to unlock it is really embarrassing for me. At one point I was so afraid that I would only purchase test online.


----------



## Girly922

When we were ttc DD I bought most of my tests online. I'm a real POAS addict! Lol. I had tons of early paper tests, the digis are cheaper on amazon so I stocked up on those, and at the time you could buy a 5-pack of FRERs direct from their website for like £14. The times when I have had to buy from a shop, I've gone to a supermarket in the city out of fear of family finding out before we were ready to tell them.


----------



## sequeena

I did the first few times. It doesn't bother me at all now x I do however order cheap tests off ebay as I don't see the point in buying expensive tests anymore.


----------



## SerendipityED

I used to, but now I've bought so many I don't really care anymore :haha: and as someone who sells these things on a regular basis, I can tell you all that the cashier doesn't give two hoots about what you're buying! Thinking about that definitely helps when I'm buying :)


----------



## lhancock90

I do! I can't explain why though!


----------



## dizzy65

i do get embarrassed especially when i have my two young kids with me lol and i look really young too so it makes it hard, thats why i like going threw the self check outs when i can :haha:


----------



## Mooshoo

Yes I do!! I'm nearly 23 yet I look about 16 so would feel like it was unplanned, silly me and my own self conscious


----------



## mummystheword

Hi ladies! I haven't posted for a while, but just had to on this thread! I bought one today from Tesco and it was in a security box thing, the girl on the till couldn't open it and passed it to the guy on the till behind her who then had to shout for the supervisor to come because he couldn't open it either! Lol! If I wasn't embarrassed before I was by the time everyone had tried to open it! Ha ha!!!


----------



## Camlet

Yes I always have even though all my pregnancies were planned except my first! I always feel like people will judge me as I've been told I look really young & especially if I needed to buy one now I feel like people would judge me for having a large family xx


----------



## dontworry

I do! I live in a very small town where everyone knows everyone else. It's not that I look young or am worried that they think I'm pregnant, it's just that I buy them in such an abundance it's easier for me to have them delivered by buying them online (and I've saved SO much money!).


----------



## Moet

BumpySomeday said:


> YES! I make sure and buy other things as well, haha. Once I bought a box of tampons and a pg test.. they're probably thinking what is wrong with this girl? lmao

haha that's great! I chickened out when I thought I needed to buy one a few years ago and got home to find AF had come, which was welcomed at the time. I don't think I'd be embarrassed now. Even buying prenatals I smile up at the cashier almost hoping they say congrats (even tho we haven't even started trying yet...). Guess I'm just excited to start. 

Although I did buy a bunch of cheapies off ebay because I can't imagine going in to a store and buying one every month or in bulk. My cycles are irregular so I'm assuming I'll have to test often because I might not know when AF is due.


----------



## poeticlegend

I actually work in a grocery store and HPTs just happen to be part of my department. When a girl or woman comes to me and asks where they are I usually just joke to put them at ease. Then, since I have to get them out of a locked case and take them to the register, I always give the order to someone I know has kids. It just makes the situation more bearable.


----------

